

UK now most unequal country in the West - benrmatthews
http://www.independent.co.uk/news/uk-most-unequal-country-in-the-west-1329614.html

======
coo
I would rather stay in UK than anywhere else. Sure there is the inequality but
the poor in UK are much "richer" then the poor in other countries used in
example. And the rich are much richer then the rich elsewhere.

The main distinction is that if you decide you don't want to be poor here,
nothing stands in your way, while as elsewhere you may end up being stuck
where you are ( due corruption, casts, discrimination, lack of opportunities
etc. ) unless you emigrate.

( I am not UK born, I lived in 4 different countries UK is fourth. The
previous ones include one of the top 5 with lowest inequality and I surely
don't want to live there )

